# little lamb nappies



## Uvlollypop

has anyone used these? storys please :-D

https://www.littlelamb.co.uk/itemlist.php/findclas/9?gclid=CK_2-JSf75UCFSAtEAodtVCifQ


----------



## shanegem

I have used them. The nappies are great but the wraps are a waste of time. They kept leaking. Personally I find motherease to be the best wraps, although I have now moved on to pocket nappies as I find them much easier. PM me if u need any real nappy advice xxx


----------



## Uvlollypop

cool thank you


----------



## Shifter

shanegem said:


> I have used them. The nappies are great but the wraps are a waste of time. They kept leaking. Personally I find motherease to be the best wraps, although I have now moved on to pocket nappies as I find them much easier. PM me if u need any real nappy advice xxx

Ah, that's useful to know as I was planning on getting them from Little Lamb.


----------



## Shifter

shanegem said:


> I have used them. The nappies are great but the wraps are a waste of time. They kept leaking. Personally I find *motherease* to be the best wraps, although I have now moved on to pocket nappies as I find them much easier. PM me if u need any real nappy advice xxx

https://www.soorganic.com/home.php?cat=359&gclid=CO6Z74_a8ZUCFROA1Qod8G1Neg

Are these the ones you mean?


----------



## shanegem

yes, these are the wraps I have https://www.babykind.co.uk/wrapsrikki.htm

The one size motherease are good too as they fit from birth to potty so you dont need to buy bigger sizes. The wraps come in rikki (velcro) and airflow (poppers). 

HTH


----------



## Shifter

shanegem said:


> yes, these are the wraps I have https://www.babykind.co.uk/wrapsrikki.htm
> 
> The one size motherease are good too as they fit from birth to potty so you dont need to buy bigger sizes. The wraps come in rikki (velcro) and airflow (poppers).
> 
> HTH

I looked at the price and was a bit surprised how much they are compared to Little Lamb, but you only need one set for the whole 2.5 years, so it's actually quite a big saving. They say that they might be a bit big for some small newborns, but we're intending to use bio-degradable disposables for the first week or so anyway. I've heard that the early stools are hard to wash out of reusables.


----------



## shanegem

I only started using them when Daisy was about 7 weeks old. So I don't know about the first newborn poo. Maybe when LO is a couple of weeks old you could start then? You should also contact your council as they normally offer incentives, not alot but it helps. I got £30 from mine. https://www.realnappycampaign.com/nappyfinder/ This will tell you, or you can just contact your local council yourself. xxx


----------



## shanegem

Ps. You can also dye the motherease to brighten them up a bit. Mine are bright pink xxx


----------



## Shifter

shanegem said:


> You should also contact your council as they normally offer incentives, not alot but it helps. I got £30 from mine. https://www.realnappycampaign.com/nappyfinder/ This will tell you, or you can just contact your local council yourself. xxx

I already have my voucher ready to send off :-D


----------



## shanegem

Great!! xxx


----------



## malpal

Hi, 
I have gotten all my nappies and equipment from www.cottoncherub.co.uk The lady was really helpful and because i lived not far from her, she delivered them and gave me demos in how to use them properly. 
She has contacted me recently as she is starting to do the washable baby wipes!!! How cool. I have ordered a kit as i thought i may as well use these if i am using washable nappies. Hope this helps anyone


----------

